# How long does it take to see if a med works



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I was put on Zoloft and I stopped taking it after 4 days in fear that it was gonna change me.

I started taking it again tonight and I'm having those fears again.

How long do I need to take it to see a change or see that it's helping??


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Atleast 4 weeks, at the minimum. 8 weeks preferably, I once felt benefit at the 7 week mark.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you I was prescribed Zoloft and I actually stopped taking it after 4 days because I have a fear that I'll have a bad reaction to meds.

Last night I started it again because I'm tired of feeling constant anxiety and not feeling like myself.Ive always just stopped taking meds instead of seeing if they help so this time I'm gonna push myself and just wanted to see how long it could take to see any changes.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> Thank you I was prescribed Zoloft and I actually stopped taking it after 4 days because I have a fear that I'll have a bad reaction to meds.
> 
> Last night I started it again because I'm tired of feeling constant anxiety and not feeling like myself.Ive always just stopped taking meds instead of seeing if they help so this time I'm gonna push myself and just wanted to see how long it could take to see any changes.


You really need to give it time, if you will have a bad reaction to the medication it mostly will be the first pill you ingest.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you I get so nervous sometimes I'm gonna stick to it this time though


----------

